# GBAtemp isn't 4chan.



## Heran Bago (Mar 19, 2008)

Some of you may be confused. Especially some of the high-quantity low-content posters that get the odd ban vote.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
			





I've created a Venn diagram to clear up any confusion.









As you can see, GBAtemp is not actually 4chan, nor any chan for that matter. 4chan dialect is looked down upon by the much of the internet, due to sounding retarded. Image macros in moderation are to be expected of a message board, but goddamn lolcats are stupid.


"But Heran Bago!" I hear you say.
"It is my duty as anonymous to be a retard, as to spread the anon ideology."

*WRONG*. By using anonymous' slang elsewhere on the internet, you are doing what's called _breaking anonymity_. Not that I give a shit, but anons generally look down on this.


Long story short, you are not funny. Since it is inevitable I concede this thread over to rampant 4chan speak and rickrolls. It's kinda the sign of a site's decline, but I guess GBAtemp isn't as geared toward tech savy users any more.
.. I kinda like rickrolls though.


----------



## pasc (Mar 19, 2008)

Well, this was needed long ago so it's good someone noticed it. All that l331 speak makes you crazy.


----------



## arctic_flame (Mar 19, 2008)

I see "ART ATTACK" is directly comparable with a 4chan thread.


----------



## Twiffles (Mar 19, 2008)

True, good thing no one brought in "Scientology".


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

Ah, a good point, but I would like to break one of your points:
Just because I use anon's slang elsewhere, doesn't nessicarily mean that I am anon; I've only seen anon's work.  So I may be looked down upon by anon, but I don't care for anon.  Anon is anon.  Not me.  Thus, I am not breaking anon, unless I try to be anon.


----------



## xalphax (Mar 19, 2008)

im surprised how big the share of GBAtemp/4chan is compared to the whole internetz


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

lol @ urza.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 19, 2008)

Bravo, bravo!! *stands for ovation; ie, clap clap clappity clap*  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	
















As an occassional lover (and sometimes S&M violator) of the English language I wholeheartedly agree that the internet is full of retards and many said interetards should be culled from these boards.

As a postgrad student familiar with various forms of representation, including the infamous Venn diagram, I find your post hilarious. I think even the simplicity of a VENN diagram may be too much for some of the retards that have sneakily crept in to GBATemp and formed a small nest under the floorboards.

And no, I am not being un-PC, these people suffer literal linguistic retardation, like, well... retards!

Edit: ridiculous plularisation depluralised...


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> Ah, a good point, but I would like to break one of your points:
> Just because I use anon's slang elsewhere, doesn't nessicarily mean that I am anon; I've only seen anon's work.  So I may be looked down upon by anon, but I don't care for anon.  Anon is anon.  Not me.  Thus, I am not breaking anon, unless I try to be anon.


Anon is working vicariously through you; you become a vessel of anon. Those who adopt anon's tendencies are no different, maybe even worse. Take "o rly" for example. Modern livejournal and ytmnd users (see age verification page) may use "o rly" to this day, even though that has been run into the ground by anon. That may be even more annoying.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> lol @ urza.



????
(Don't you DARE say profit!)


----------



## moozxy (Mar 19, 2008)

arctic_flame said:
			
		

> I see "ART ATTACK" is directly comparable with a 4chan thread.


But... But..


Art attack!


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> Ah, a good point, but I would like to break one of your points:
> Just because I use anon's slang elsewhere, doesn't nessicarily mean that I am anon; I've only seen anon's work.  So I may be looked down upon by anon, but I don't care for anon.  Anon is anon.  Not me.  Thus, I am not breaking anon, unless I try to be anon.


Then you're just plain retarded.


----------



## JPH (Mar 19, 2008)

Eh, lighten up Heran Bago - it's the Testing Area. You can post whatever random shit you'd like...

GBAtemp isn't going to crumble because of the Testing Area and what goes on inside it.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 19, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> scubersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



O RLY?

Iunno.  Some of the memes can stand the test of time, like lolcats.  mudkips and slowpoke will live as long as pokemon does, and anything even remotely close to a pun will always have someone laughing.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 19, 2008)

Oh.. now I understand.. that diagram made everything clear for me.

This should be sticked!


----------



## TPi (Mar 19, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Some of you may be confused. Especially some of the high-quantity low-content posters that get the odd ban vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 19, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I consider complaints about 4chan speak whatever random shit I'd like.  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Don't deny that it ain't leaking onto the rest o' the board. But no rules are being broken so I don't have any logical complaints.


Really this thread was a clever excuse to MSpaint a venn diagram.


----------



## moozxy (Mar 19, 2008)

I actually discussed this with a friend of mine in school today, about how chan culture is spreading everywhere...


----------



## newkidontheblock (Mar 19, 2008)

ok i cream my pants


----------



## TPi (Mar 19, 2008)

sometimes i look out upon the sea of the internet...and it is like an ocean...and ocean wich is made of water...

~~clear skies f o r e v e r~~

-------TPi


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 20, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> I actually discussed this with a friend of mine in school today, about how chan culture is spreading everywhere...


It's not fun hearing passersby use it in colloquial English.


----------



## newkidontheblock (Mar 20, 2008)

TPi said:
			
		

> sometimes i look out upon the sea of the internet...and it is like an ocean...and ocean wich is made of water...
> 
> ~~clear skies f o r e v e r~~
> 
> -------TPi



fwiw ... this is the gayest thing i have ever read


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 20, 2008)

Venn diagram my ass!! this is more whats going on. they are like pirate/ninjas pillaging and plundering


----------



## azotyp (Mar 20, 2008)

I don't know what is the big deal, testing area evolved from testing area to funny place where you can laught by reading funny posts. I myself enjoy reading testing area the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 It brings a colour to gbatemp (a whole rainbow of colours  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 ).


----------



## TPi (Mar 20, 2008)

newkidontheblock said:
			
		

> TPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



this is a really good graphic you are our new graphic maker


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 20, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> As you can see, GBAtemp is not actually 4chan, nor any chan for that matter. 4chan dialect is looked down upon by the much of the internet, due to sounding retarded. Image macros in moderation are to be expected of a message board, but goddamn lolcats are stupid.


I can see GBAtemp is not 4chan. It is missing pedo content and some naughty pictures.


----------



## 2cb2ct7 (Mar 20, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> Eh, lighten up Heran Bago - it's the Testing Area. You can post whatever random shit you'd like...
> 
> GBAtemp isn't going to crumble because of the Testing Area and what goes on inside it.



I think the problem is that Heran Bago's post is talking about GBATemp as a whole, not just the testing area. I have seen some pretty retarded posts in various release forums and various console discussion forums...


----------



## TPi (Mar 20, 2008)

HOLY SHIT THEY WONT LET ME DOUBLE POST ANY MORE

*Posts merged*

WHAT THE FUCK

*Posts merged*

GODDAM IT

*Posts merged*

THIS SERVER

*Posts merged*

THIS SERVER!!!!


----------



## TPi (Mar 20, 2008)

admins please let me double post i need it


----------



## newkidontheblock (Mar 20, 2008)

TPi said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT THEY WONT LET ME DOUBLE POST ANY MORE
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...



osnap, u jus got served


----------



## TPi (Mar 20, 2008)

holy yess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

*Posts merged*

booyha

*Posts merged*

dammit


----------



## dice (Mar 20, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

>



Corrected


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 20, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



YOU MADE IT EVEN WORSE!!! now 4chan is like some spreading cancer 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 inside gbatemp...


----------



## newkidontheblock (Mar 20, 2008)

TPi said:
			
		

> holy yess!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...


i make a mofie out of you


----------



## Westside (Mar 20, 2008)

TPi haven't been here for a LONG as time eh... you missed a lot including post merging and etc.  Anyway welcome back. 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




  Wat, the epic journey turned out to be a fail journey?


----------



## TPi (Mar 20, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## JPH (Mar 20, 2008)

/gba/


----------



## TPi (Mar 20, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> TPi haven't been here for a LONG as time eh... you missed a lot including post merging and etc.  Anyway welcome back.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



helo can you please turn off post merging

my epic journey was to 7chan dirties home

he has kicked me out






((


----------



## Westside (Mar 20, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> /gba/
> 
> wtf? Cum back to bed Gay-PH.
> 
> ...



You got kikced off of 7chan?  The 4ailchan?  What did you do?  Post CP?


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 20, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> seriouspost, you are my favorite gbatemp poster scubersteve


After crunching some numbers I have found a ratio:
People who like me : People who want me banned (not completely accurate)

3:16


----------



## JPH (Mar 20, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Get over yourself.



@Westside - be there in a minute, hun, fixing a glass of milk.


----------



## Moots (Mar 20, 2008)

1. I have never heard of 4chan

B. Leet speak rules, and is the universal language of the interwebz since a time forgotten.


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 20, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



3:16:6602224175

you can guess the last ratio...


----------



## Ender15 (Mar 20, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




So you just now realized 4chan is cancer...

Sigh...

Although, those new boards, /toy/ and /r9k/... are the most 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




 thing ever.


----------



## BoneMonkey (Mar 20, 2008)

maybe 4 chan isn't gbatemp !


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 20, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> 3:16:6602224175
> 
> you can guess the last ratio...


I really can't.


----------



## jumpman17 (Mar 20, 2008)

Fixed:


----------



## laminaatplaat (Mar 20, 2008)

BoneMonkey said:
			
		

> maybe 4 chan isn't gbatemp !



please try to stay ontopic bonemonkey


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 20, 2008)

jumpman17 said:
			
		

> Fixed:


My friend has that same costume...


----------



## TPi (Mar 20, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> /gba/








the best....the FUTRU...man when this advanced gameboy comes out i bet i can play tetris twice as fast


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 20, 2008)

inb4 anon kills heran bango


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 20, 2008)

(GBA-Temp) >> x


----------



## Heran Bago (Mar 20, 2008)

Mewgia said:
			
		

> inb4 anon kills heran bango


Ahh it's been many moons since I heard that name.


----------



## Hyperlisk_ (Mar 20, 2008)

laminaatplaat said:
			
		

> dice said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It's the cancer that is killing /b/


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 20, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Mewgia said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


It was a joke 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



*I assume that you know this, but just in case...*


----------



## Jaejae (Mar 20, 2008)

Lul I'm a 4chuns


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 20, 2008)

Strange though. Anon is spreading out through the internets as /b/ is going bad.
Is the cancer that is killing /b/ affecting the whole of the internets?


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 20, 2008)

*facepalm*


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 20, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Some of you may be confused. Especially some of the high-quantity low-content posters that get the odd ban vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## fischju (Mar 20, 2008)

Dirtie hates me


----------



## Dylan (Mar 20, 2008)

I have a extreme dislike for 4chan


----------



## Shinji (Mar 20, 2008)

/b/ is out, but does it work on pal GBAtemp.

me wonders if tempchan still lives on in our hearts


----------



## redact (Mar 20, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> Heran Bago said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



fix'd


----------



## Puxel (Mar 20, 2008)

The point of 4chan is to remain anonymous. Bringing stuff like that here isn't breaking any rules, but you're ruining what makes it good.

The beauty of it is, I could go on, and act like a ravenous pedophile, and come back here, and be my real self. Leave your names at the door, but keep the memes there.


----------



## moozxy (Mar 20, 2008)

Everyone has a bit of anonymous in them.


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 20, 2008)

TPi said:
			
		

> HOLY SHIT THEY WONT LET ME DOUBLE POST ANY MORE
> 
> *Posts merged*
> 
> ...



oh my fuck it's shitting TPi!


----------



## Westside (Mar 20, 2008)

ShadowXP said:
			
		

> TPi said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Get out of my country you dirty fuk!


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 20, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> ShadowXP said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



i'm in your country invading ur governments


----------



## Dingler (Mar 20, 2008)

above is win


----------



## Flooded (Mar 20, 2008)

R4chan


----------



## Regiiko (Mar 20, 2008)

Flooded19 said:
			
		

> R4chan



Hey, that could work.


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 20, 2008)

Regiiko said:
			
		

> Flooded19 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Ditto.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 20, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

>




/r/ing rule 34 on that diagram..


----------



## Westside (Mar 20, 2008)

Cockpenis.


----------



## ShadowXP (Mar 20, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Cockpenis.



win


----------



## Extreme Coder (Mar 20, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 20, 2008)

To tell the truth I skip threads if they're in the testing area now because it's full of shit. Believe it or not it actually used to be funny in here. Quality over quantity people, TPi and Dirtie are back, fix it!


----------



## TPi (Mar 20, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> To tell the truth I skip threads if they're in the testing area now because it's full of shit. Believe it or not it actually used to be funny in here. Quality over quantity people, TPi and Dirtie are back, fix it!



this post owns

you own

congratulation...you did it...


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 20, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> To tell the truth I skip threads if they're in the testing area now because it's full of shit. Believe it or not it actually used to be funny in here. Quality over quantity people, TPi and Dirtie are back, fix it!


Psyfira... I was going to say this. I know I still post in the shit threads but most of the time its something to bash the retards.

Also... are you up for making a version 2 of my avatar?


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 21, 2008)

But we cant be original! We need the collective genius of Anon to compensate for our comedic short handedness!


----------



## Westside (Mar 21, 2008)

Kyoji said:
			
		

> But we cant be original! We need the collective genius of Anon to compensate for our comedic short handedness!


Did you just say short handedness?  That must suck, my hand is pretty long and it's barely enough for my cockpenis.


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 21, 2008)

TPi said:
			
		

> congratulation...you did it...


----------



## SylvWolf (Mar 21, 2008)

I think everyone's missing the point here:

The internet is not a big circle, it's more like a series of tubes.


----------



## anime_junkie (Mar 21, 2008)

*ahem*

I'd like to point out a crucial flaw in all this. /b/ =/= 4chan. EVERYONE outside of /b/ hates that shithole (even /v/), and yet seeing as it is the biggest, other places automatically assume that 4channer = mindless blithering idiot. This is simply not the case. As can be seen in boards like /po/, /r9k/, /m/, and various other smaller boards, communities almost completely removed from the mindset of /b/ exist. Hell, I haven't been to /b/ in about a year, and I go to 4chan every day (mostly /v/ and /r9k/). The point I'm trying to make is don't associate your average idiot /b/tard with the likes of the more civilized folks of more cultured boards.

And besides, 4chan is one of the best places for porn on the internet. Well, imageboards in general are.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 21, 2008)

anime_junkie said:
			
		

> *ahem*
> 
> I'd like to point out a crucial flaw in all this. /b/ =/= 4chan. EVERYONE outside of /b/ hates that shithole (even /v/), and yet seeing as it is the biggest, other places automatically assume that 4channer = mindless blithering idiot. This is simply not the case. As can be seen in boards like /po/, /r9k/, /m/, and various other smaller boards, communities almost completely removed from the mindset of /b/ exist. Hell, I haven't been to /b/ in about a year, and I go to 4chan every day (mostly /v/ and /r9k/). The point I'm trying to make is don't associate your average idiot /b/tard with the likes of the more civilized folks of more cultured boards.
> 
> And besides, 4chan is one of the best places for porn on the internet. Well, imageboards in general are.


QFT.

Also:
I love sad pokeymans threads.


----------



## Westside (Mar 21, 2008)

in b4 scrub's b&


Dude, DO NOT LINK TO 4CHAN, NO MATTER WHAT IT IS!!!


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 21, 2008)

fix'd, happy everyone?


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 21, 2008)

I think this thread is trying to infuse the idea of "serious" about something that's about "/b/".

Content does not compute.

Oh and..

Lurk moar.


----------



## GH0ST (Mar 21, 2008)

Anon is not the _powa_ of leaving traces ...


----------



## Mewgia (Mar 21, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> Kyoji said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


This is why we must rely on anon's humor instead of that of most of our members.


----------



## Dirtie (Mar 21, 2008)

Hello Psyfira 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	



Hello Kyoji


----------



## JPH (Mar 21, 2008)

Dirtie said:
			
		

> Hello Psyfira
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Sup playa


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 21, 2008)

You are all a bunch of Douchbags!!!

4chan is win!!!


----------



## JPH (Mar 22, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> You are all a bunch of Douchbags!!!
> 
> 4chan is win!!!



If you want to call someone a douchebag on the internet, at least spell it right.


----------



## Westside (Mar 22, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> shinsil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


He never called anyone a douchebag, he's calling us the worst diss there is on internets, Douchbags!!!


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 22, 2008)

I never understood the insult douchebag.
Would you rather be a plastic bag, or a vaginal cleaning utility (tool)?


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 22, 2008)

GBAtemp isn't 4chan, GameFAQs is.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 22, 2008)

theclaw said:
			
		

> GBAtemp isn't 4chan, GameFAQs is.



True


----------



## Zesto (Mar 22, 2008)

Which makes GameFAQS' forums a piece of shit.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 22, 2008)

Zesto said:
			
		

> Which makes GameFAQS' forums a piece of shit.



Correct


----------



## King Zargo (Mar 22, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> If you want to call someone a douchebag on the internet, at least spell it right.
> 
> You don't deserve the E!!!
> 
> ...









I hope that this helps you understand it better.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 22, 2008)

You need to go on a diet.


----------



## Kyoji (Mar 23, 2008)

Dirtie said:
			
		

> Hello Psyfira
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Hello Dirtie


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 23, 2008)

shinsil said:
			
		

> JPH said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Hmm.. I'm a chinese tattoo away from being a douchebag..


----------



## Psyfira (Mar 23, 2008)

Hello everybody


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 23, 2008)

you wear abnormally pink undershirts? o.O


----------



## mthrnite (Mar 23, 2008)

Psyfira said:
			
		

> Hello everybody


Hello Psyfira!
I don't get puzzle quest either, till now I thought it was a gender based blindness.. I am relieved!


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 23, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> you wear abnormally pink undershirts? o.O



Hell yeah!
Pink is an awesome color.


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 24, 2008)

Apparently, according to Costello, the staff is going to try to de-4chanize the boards.



Spoiler



we're discussing in the staff forums on how to end this rather annoying 4chan & bashing trend that has been going on lately on the forums
	4chan trends aren't that unhealthy...
	they can be funny.
	its an interesting discussion and there will certainly be consequences




	I think as long as 4chan stays in the testing forums, then it should be ok
	yeah.
	its everywhere.
	and no, it's not ok
	oh
	i wish you could read this staff topic, you would totally understand
	I wish I could too :/
	well, at least desu died out.
	all I know is that i really like the gbatemp forums and members. they feel like a family too me
	we'll take action soon to solve these issues, this whole thing is turning the forums into a bunch of crap not worth reading.
	I wish 4chan and the "anon" crap never existed
	I dont really see much 4chan stuff going on...
http://www.ctrlaltdel-online.com/comics/20080227.jpg
	can you link me to a topic thats an example?
	thats totally what we're seeing now
	discussions used to be interesting, now half of the posts are 4chan memes
	"TITS OR GTFO"
	"Troll."
	"Lulz"
	"Epic win"
	dont tell me you havent seen this all over the place
	I really dont see that very much...
	well I see it every day, every time I load gbatemp
	I only go to topics in the top 10 last replied ones
	yeah well maybe I just read more topics than you do
	the problem isnt 4chan itself
	its the way people are behaving
	they're behaving 4chanly
	see what I mean
	lol?
	like they're on a meaningless random image board
	well gbatemp is not a meaningless random image board.
	now, cotello. are you saying peoples replys to things? or are you talking about whole discussions?
	you should know rule #1
	"# When replying to a topic, don't; unless you have something meaningful to say or something that will contribute to the discussion. Posts such as "Yes" or "I agree" or "LOL" are useless and are wasteful on the servers. This is not GameFAQ's!
	it's all in here http://gbatemp.net/index.php?act=boardrules
	maybe the rules could be numbered by priority?
	why would we need to establish priorities when you are required to respect ALL the rules
	I personaly think that the only way to stop the random crap is to make an area thats just for it. (like the testing area) because it will happen. you cant ever get rid of it for good without getting rid of most your members
	I really think that trying to rid it off of the forums will not work and just be bad.
	OsakaTemp: that's not our intention for now. we're strill trying to decide on what to do
	heh...
	Costello:
	i have an idea
	I have an idea if you can actualy do it
	robot9000 it
	but seriously, it feels like GBAtemp is turning into 4chan, with the /b/ section being the Testing area. people post all sort of bullshit in there (they would post anything like porn, or illegal files if the testing area wasnt moderated)
* ScrubberS	hides in a corner as if he's doing nothing wrong
	it will eliminate meme posts
	whats that?
	i'm all ears, osaka-chan
http://blag.xkcd.com/2008/01/14/robot9000-...-noise-in-chat/
	ok, it doesnt have to be this exact punishment, you can do whatever you want.
	but..
	make it so if anyone posts any of those bumb words you hate outside of the testing area, then make it so they get -1 post instead of +1
	like, if its anywhere in their post
	this doesnt sound like a grown-up solution =P
	so people will stop responding to real topics with memes
	what if it's a typo?
	like, someone typing the word me twie by accident?
	you cant typo "tits or gtfo"
	we need a constructive solution


Yes, I pulled it out of IRC, and I deleted some lines of irrelevence...
But Costello has a very good point.
KEEP THE #CHAN ON #CHAN!

(yes, I know that I'm part of the problem, so I will begin by replacing the word epic with awesome)


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 24, 2008)

is "epic" really a problem?
i think Costello's talking about the "Desu" and the "Lurk Moar" comments


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 24, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> is "epic" really a problem?
> i think Costello's talking about the "Desu" and the "Lurk Moar" comments


Desu died.
hopefully.
And it's pretty hard to tell someone to lurk moar here.
Unless someone doesn't catch a meme...


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 24, 2008)

then there's also pedobear, i see him quite a lot


----------



## DarkUli (Mar 24, 2008)

awdofgum said:
			
		

> then there's also pedobear, i see him quite a lot



Any sights of "FUCK YEAH SEAKING"?


----------



## Awdofgum (Mar 24, 2008)

DarkUli said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## Maktub (Mar 24, 2008)

I think, on a descriptive point of view, something very interesting is going on here... It's quite like a pidgin language or a new community (we like it or not) result from the colliding communities of 4channers and tempers.

Costello is trying to put some boundiers, and it's possible (I don't know, but there are sure ways) but it ain't gonna be easy. I enjoy some memes and all, but it's true gbatemp's become more 4chanly than it's healthy lately, and if I wanted 4chan, I'd go 4chan, not gbatemp...

However, I think the solution should be something that doest not affect to post content directly, but some sort of telling-off from the staff or something. It could be automathized somehow as suggested on the IRC channel, as I know it's hard to keep on track of all the bullshit on such a huge forum.

Alternatively, the warn level could be raised when using 4chanly memes OUT of the testing area. I know the testing are is for TESTING, but wth, it may well act as a pressure valve.

That's my two cents anyway.


----------



## WeaponXxX (Mar 24, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> shinsil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Xcalibur you just made me laugh so hard I fell out of my chair. Best post of the year!!!


----------



## Lumstar (Mar 24, 2008)

They'll just invent new memes. It's really inevitable. 4chan is the center of the Internet, and its influence eventually subtly drifts all over.

Besides... It's a good thing. I like seeing 4chan stuff, but it's sometimes too NSFW in content. Here it'll be toned down.


----------



## Bob Evil (Mar 24, 2008)

Jeez, that guy in the picture is the once and future Chav ... he's really your walking dictionary definition ... he's practically prototypical.


----------



## Linkiboy (Mar 24, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> awdofgum said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Of course it died, you were the only one to use it.


----------



## CockroachMan (Mar 24, 2008)

Linkiboy said:
			
		

> scubersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



He was also the only one to use "Lurk moar"


----------



## scubersteve (Mar 24, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> Linkiboy said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



I wasn't the only person to use lurk moar!~

Also:
I wasn't the only personto use desu, and I didn't use it the most either.
My desus were just highly concentrated.


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 24, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Jeez, that guy in the picture is the once and future Chav ... he's really your walking dictionary definition ... he's practically prototypical.



Nah.. chavs would wear tracksuits and are horrible to look at.


----------



## JPH (Mar 24, 2008)

4chan isn't GBAtemp 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Some people argue that the Testing Area is bad for GBAtemp, and is ruining it.
If that is so, I say it's removed...


----------



## xcalibur (Mar 24, 2008)

JPH said:
			
		

> 4chan isn't GBAtemp
> 
> 
> 
> ...



LIES!
Testing Area is here to stay


----------



## Westside (Mar 25, 2008)

is this some kind of early April fools joke?


----------



## notnarb (Mar 25, 2008)

el oh el-len degeneris wut?


----------



## tinymonkeyt (Apr 2, 2008)

sorry in reply to this topic title

"Gbatemp isn't 4chan"
of course its not? its gbatemp?..


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 2, 2008)

xcalibur said:
			
		

> thebobevil said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Not all chavs wear tracksuits ... the ones who work as builders and mechanics buy their clothes in USC, and look like that guy lol


----------



## Heran Bago (Apr 2, 2008)

Woah this topic got stickied.


----------



## VVoltz (Apr 10, 2008)

What is 4chan anyways?


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 10, 2008)

VVoltz said:
			
		

> What is 4chan anyways?


4chan is an anonymous image board.
Common misconception:
4chan is full of idiots who love to post memes.
Truth:
/b/, a SINGLE board within 4chan is full of idiots who love to post memes.

Honestly, the rest of the boards are either informative, interesting, and/or amusing.


----------



## azotyp (Apr 13, 2008)

If testing area is so bad for people checking new topics, someone could like disable showing new topics from testing area in window on main page with other topics and make like other window or button for checking this


----------



## Law (Apr 13, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> VVoltz said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



/v/ can get pretty bad sometimes too, you know.


----------



## Dingler (Apr 16, 2008)

/h/ is gr8 though


----------



## omatic (Apr 16, 2008)

I personally hope I never see "sauce" instead of source, "moar" instead of more, and/or the overuse of "lol" ever again. "lol" should be restricted to a max of one use every 45 words, or every 5 sentences.


----------



## Kaos (Apr 16, 2008)

On another forum I'm a member of, if you attempt to spam 'desu', it get replaced with "I deserve to die".


----------



## Sors (Apr 16, 2008)

scubersteve said:
			
		

> Apparently, according to Costello, the staff is going to try to de-4chanize the boards.
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Actually i think the real problem lies much deeper than just the meme flooding and the chandialect.
Gbatemp is part information network and part social network, the social network part alone ignores the rule costello mentioned mostly. Also many others of the rules are mainly ignored in any high frequented topic.
This of course is done to make gbatemp a "friendly" community, instead of a cold website that serves nothing more but plain information. But such a community oriented decision of course also has the downside that, well, the community is in charge of the "face" of the site and not the Mods and Admins. With chan spreading all over to any community oriented site it is a given that gbatemp also get's it's fair share of "chan facelifting" then. But generally all big communities have to "suffer" from any big internet movement (for those old enough to remember the rise of the 1337, they know whyt i mean). And chan isn't the first and won't be the last community infection.

So if you want to get rid of internet community infections the best possibilities are either having no real community, just a userbase or massively enforcing any rule without any double standard. Since new users with a strong chan influence simply won't be able to differ between the gbacommunities "hi friend" post's offtopicness and the chan's "lolwut" post's offtopicness.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 19, 2008)

Sors said:
			
		

> scubersteve said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


----------



## amrod (Apr 19, 2008)

only good board on 4chan is /s/


----------



## Dingler (Apr 19, 2008)

In that case: in b4 downfall of GBAtemp


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 19, 2008)




----------



## Westside (Apr 19, 2008)

To tell you the truth, I've never, ever been on 4chan.  However, I've learned all these memes through people on GBAtemp, tells you how serious the problem is.


----------



## cruddybuddy (Apr 19, 2008)

Westside said:
			
		

> To tell you the truth, I've never, ever been on 4chan.  However, I've learned all these memes through people on GBAtemp, tells you how serious the problem is.



Yeah right. Anybody who talks about dickpenises at much as you do HAS to be a 4chan regular.


----------



## Westside (Apr 19, 2008)

cruddybuddy said:
			
		

> Westside said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Dickpenis is not a meme, I am random, but I am original.  Donkeyballs, Flying Dick, The pussy's always tighter on the other side, claymore, pornpenis, dickpenis, anything-with-a-penis, you name it, I came up with it all by myself.


----------



## frostfire (Apr 19, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> What's a 4chan? Is it a channel or something?


4chan is an imageboard, where people post 'funny' pictures (mostly adult-related) and make comments/rickrolls about them. The Anon vs Scientology-war also derived from this boards (correct me if i'm wrong 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




). If you dare, look for yourself: http://www.4chan.org/


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 19, 2008)

B-Blue said:
			
		

> What's a 4chan? Is it a channel or something?


4chan is an imageboard where people post pics and messages.
Of course, like every forum, there are idiots who post stupid shit.
And that's how the rest of the internet sees 4chan.  A bunch of idiots who post nothing but memes.


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 19, 2008)

frostfire said:
			
		

> B-Blue said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



AUGH.
Not everything there is supposed to be humourous!!!!
Have you even TOUCHED any of the boards that AREN'T
/b/
/gif/
/r/
/hr/
/r9k/
/rs/
/t/
/y/
/d/
/u/
/e/
/h/
/hc/
/s/
/v/

The rest of the boards are VERY clean, and somewhat informative.


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2008)

Are we still allowed to say 'PWNED' and 'WTF'? If so, I don't care about this thread at all! *leaves*


----------



## Dylan (Apr 20, 2008)

serious thread is serious

~~


----------



## xalphax (Apr 20, 2008)

this thread is more and more confirmation that gbatemp is indeed turning into 4chan.


----------



## fischju (Apr 20, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> this thread is more and more confirmation that gbatemp is indeed turning into 4chan.



I


----------



## Deleted User (Apr 20, 2008)

What phrases started on 4chan? Let's rub them all out!


----------



## scubersteve (Apr 20, 2008)

warmijwilfaain said:
			
		

> What phrases started on 4chan? Let's rub them all out!



Too many...
The only possible solution is to go to ED and forbid anyone using anything that is a page title on ED.
But then again, that has the possibility of killing internet humour itself, since about half of it is also from SA.

ED - Encyclopedia Dramatica
SA - Something Awful Forums


----------



## OrcMonkey© (Apr 26, 2008)

what is 4 chan?


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

kirbyman123 said:
			
		

> what is 4 chan?



LURK MOAR.
And by that, I mean read the rest of the thread.


----------



## Sonicslasher (Apr 26, 2008)

So i heard u liek mudkips...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 26, 2008)

...i don't see it.


----------



## armagedalbeebop (Apr 28, 2008)

sonicslasher said:
			
		

> So i heard u liek mudkips...



in soviet russia mudkips liekz u


----------



## PBC (Apr 28, 2008)

With all this constant talk of 4chan and ANON I thought I was being left out of something. 
I had never heard of 4chan and such. Now I realize that my ignorance was the greatest thing I could have indirectly done for myself. Joy. Ignorance (of 4chan) is Bliss. 
4chan seems like a debuff on the IQ. and it ticks for alot I guess.


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 28, 2008)

PBC said:
			
		

> With all this constant talk of 4chan and ANON I thought I was being left out of something.
> I had never heard of 4chan and such. Now I realize that my ignorance was the greatest thing I could have indirectly done for myself. Joy. Ignorance (of 4chan) is Bliss.
> 4chan seems like a debuff on the IQ. and it ticks for alot I guess.


AUGH.
Just avoid the adult boards, and YOU'LL BE FINE!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 28, 2008)

Steve is a virus that 4chan sent to GBAtemp ...


----------



## ScuberSteve (Apr 28, 2008)

thebobevil said:
			
		

> Steve is a virus that 4chan sent to GBAtemp ...



O SHI-


----------



## Akoji (Apr 28, 2008)

Like Steve said, 4chan isn't too bad if you stay out of adult boards.
I quite like to go on /v/ there's some good threads some times.


----------



## xcalibur (Apr 30, 2008)

Is it me or did the 4chan infestation go away?
Testing area doesn't suck that bad anymore.
Dare I say its even good now!


----------



## Bob Evil (Apr 30, 2008)

I think it was a residual effect of a large number of big name DS titles, all being released back-to-back ... plus, with them follwing shortly after the whole "Thank You For Playing" FFCC thing ... large numbers of people, who knew that they would not be staying long, appeared, and 'lowered the tone', so to speak ...


----------



## ctkxtreme (May 6, 2008)

Akoji said:
			
		

> Like Steve said, 4chan isn't too bad if you stay out of adult boards.
> I quite like to go on /v/ there's some good threads some times.
> 
> 
> ...


DOES NOT COMPUTE

Going on /v/ is just for Trolling 101. The very few times there are good threads, it's ruined by trolls. Of course I shouldn't care really, I got permabanned from /v/ back in November, so I stopped going there and moved on to /co/. Better board, better discussions, little trolling.


----------



## Vater Unser (May 6, 2008)

I sometimes go to /mu/ to ask for some recommendations, post a new release that I like or simply lol at the metalfags bitching about Daft Punk 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




Other than that, I try to avoid 4chan as best as I can


----------



## SchuchWun (May 29, 2008)

at least GBAtemp isn't 420chan which is 200% worse then 4chan.

420 is responsible for the seizure troll.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 30, 2008)

SchuchWun said:
			
		

> at least GBAtemp isn't 420chan which is 200% worse then 4chan.
> 
> 420 is responsible for the seizure troll.



Oh God...
You know what?  There are so many imageboards out there, and SO many of them are like... well, 4chan is to internet as other imageboards are to 4chan.  The only analogy I can think of.

Also:
That magikarp in my WS is from /v/.





I think I posted it already? >.


----------



## santakuroosu (May 30, 2008)

I found out that the Testing Area is actually worse than 4chan.


----------



## ScuberSteve (May 30, 2008)

santakuroosu said:
			
		

> I found out that the Testing Area is actually worse than 4chan.



Well yeah, I guess an entire anonymous imageboard is kinda greater than one board on a small forum...
However, if you compared /b/ to Testing Area, and said /b/ was better, I'd have to kill you.


----------



## Gore (Jun 28, 2008)

I used to go on /wg/, but now I use desudesudesu/4scrape.


----------



## Linkiboy (Jun 30, 2008)

ScuberSteve said:
			
		

> There are so many imageboards out there, and SO many of them are like...


Like this?

Warning omg bad words:


Spoiler


----------



## coolbho3000 (Jul 17, 2008)

There's an article on 4chan in the latest Time magazine.

GBAtemp should work on getting an article in a mainstream magazine.


----------



## weiff (Aug 31, 2008)

I do believe if 4chan is publicly exposed that the /b/tards will increase and the board will die from mainstreamers disease.... SURVIVAL IN OBSCURITY!!!!


----------



## The Worst (Sep 11, 2008)

gbatemp isn't 4chan?  pics or it didn't happen


----------



## MelodieOctavia (Sep 11, 2008)

tits or gtfo? 

what? too soon?


----------



## dice (Sep 11, 2008)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> Some of you may be confused. Especially some of the high-quantity low-content posters that get the odd ban vote.
> 
> 
> 
> ...




*taken from the first post of this thread.*


----------



## The Worst (Sep 11, 2008)

dice said:
			
		

>





but i like this one better


----------



## Orc (Sep 11, 2008)




----------



## Linkiboy (Sep 18, 2008)




----------



## xalphax (Sep 19, 2008)

omg a LINKITEMP with an ORC-HAT!


----------



## nin10do (Sep 28, 2008)

4chan is like a blob. eventually it will assimilate gbatemp, dig, reddit and eventually the internetz. resistance is futile.


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry for being a n00b but what is 4chan?


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Sorry for being a n00b but what is 4chan?



believe me, you will stay happy if you never find out!


----------



## Foppzter (Oct 2, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> Sorry for being a n00b but what is 4chan?


4chan will rip out your soul, rape it 3 times, forcing it to watch nude pictures of your childhood cartoons ala Clockwork Orange, letting a longcat eating it, raping it another 5 times and forcing it back to your dead body.
But the worst part is that once you tried, you can't leave the place. It's worse than any drugs in real life.
For the mercy of your soul, STAY AWAY FROM 4CHAN!!!!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

Foppzter said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



and this is blandished!!


----------



## EmperorOfCanada (Oct 2, 2008)

Ive gone there once or twice and couldnt stay more than 2 minutes. It looked completely uninteresting.


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And you know this how...?!?


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



go ahead: DOOM!!


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


So what? Its some photo upload site, whats so big about that?


----------



## Law (Oct 2, 2008)

playallday said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Check out /b/, /r9k/ and /v/.

Go back to yesterday and look at /b/.

Also, snip on the URL since parts are NSFW.


----------



## The Worst (Oct 2, 2008)

xalphax said:
			
		

> playallday said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...




lol, i'm pretty sure that linking to 4chan is a bad idea


----------



## moozxy (Oct 2, 2008)

lol BANNED


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> lol BANNED



wrong thread, dude, wrong thread...


----------



## moozxy (Oct 2, 2008)

Why haven't you removed the link yet? lol


----------



## playallday (Oct 2, 2008)

The Worst said:
			
		

> xalphax said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


And quoting a link like that is also a bad idea. Make the mods work less!


----------



## xalphax (Oct 2, 2008)

moozxy said:
			
		

> Why haven't you removed the link yet? lol



because its absolutely useless to remove it, its been quoted.


----------



## gizmo_gal (Oct 27, 2008)

Two and first post!!!

*Gizzity-gizzity-Giz*


----------



## Earl (Nov 21, 2008)

Wtf, this isnt 4chan? im outta here : (


----------



## xalphax (Nov 22, 2008)

Earl said:
			
		

> Wtf, this isnt 4chan? im outta here : (


----------



## FaRReR (Nov 23, 2008)

Earl said:
			
		

> Wtf, this isnt 4chan? im outta here : (


I feel cheated.


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 24, 2008)

Earl said:
			
		

> Wtf, this isnt 4chan? im outta here : (


Im with you!


----------



## Raika (Nov 25, 2008)

What is 4chan


----------



## xalphax (Nov 26, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> What is 4chan



should i post it again? naaah


----------



## ENDscape (Nov 26, 2008)

Raika said:
			
		

> What is 4chan


4chan comes from the greek work 4, which means 1 more than 3
and chan comes from the greek word, chantos, which means no need.
So add it up you get, no need for you to know.


----------



## oliebol (Nov 27, 2008)

ENDscape said:
			
		

> Raika said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


what?


----------



## ????????™ (Nov 29, 2008)

4chan is porn so you are banned


----------



## Ender15 (Dec 2, 2008)

...........
...................__
............./´¯/'...'/´¯¯`·¸
........../'/.../..../......./¨¯\
........('(...´...´... ¯~/'..')
.........\.................'...../
..........''...\.......... _.·´
............\..............(


----------



## polle123 (Dec 3, 2008)

In my world, everything looks like this:


----------



## xalphax (Dec 3, 2008)

actually 4chan is not more than a tiny little dot when that graphic is true to scale.


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 6, 2008)

Guys, please. You cannot describe the internet using a ball. It is a series of tubes.
Sorry, I couldn't resist, but here is my idea of the internet. All of the big sites are located in a central core, with them feeding out into the internetz where normal sites are. And yes, the internet even feeds into real life. Macy's day parade anyone?


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 7, 2008)

EoF=/gba/


4chan  is pr0n and dat dood  who linked to it should b B&


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 7, 2008)

tbh, there are only certain sections of 4chan that are bad.

I used to visit /a/ quite a bit and never encountered anything bad, and there are a lot of other forums that don't have any pr0n either. Really, the only forum that's name isn't a dead give away would be the infamous "Random" /b/.


----------



## xalphax (Dec 7, 2008)

DokiDoki98 said:
			
		

> EoF=/gba/
> 
> 
> 4chan  is pr0n and dat dood  who linked to it should b B&


----------



## Reaper (Dec 11, 2008)

so uh...
this isnt 4chan.?


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 11, 2008)

YEAH NOW YER GETIN IT  
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	


































































































































*Posts merged*

YEAH NOW YER GETIN IT


----------



## Lumstar (Dec 11, 2008)

4chan is epic win. All sites are better following in the footsteps of the fearless leader that is Anonymous.


----------



## Banger (Dec 11, 2008)

Anonymous is pathetic.


----------



## MegaAce™ (Dec 14, 2008)

Pathency is


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 14, 2008)

I'm a closet /b/tard, but don't tell the brass here, they might fire me.

..also cocks.


----------



## CockroachMan (Dec 14, 2008)

mthrnite said:
			
		

> I'm a closet /b/tard, but don't tell the brass here, they might fire me.
> 
> ..also cocks.



What?


----------



## xcalibur (Dec 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You werent busy, you were on 4chan!


----------



## mthrnite (Dec 14, 2008)

CockroachMan said:
			
		

> mthrnite said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sorry, I meant clocks. *sneaks off*


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Dec 14, 2008)

ORLY


----------



## skyman747 (Dec 15, 2008)

Banger said:
			
		

> Anonymous is pathetic.


Anonymous works as one, because none of us are as cruel as all of us.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)

what's 4chan again? pictures?


----------



## xalphax (Dec 16, 2008)

iPikachu said:
			
		

> what's 4chan again? pictures?



yeah, disturbing ones.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 16, 2008)




----------



## GameSoul (Dec 17, 2008)

I can end 4chan in minutes. All I need is a quick call from Chuck. Norris. Got him on speed dial.


----------



## FaRReR (Dec 17, 2008)

We need to invite p1ingpong to this topic.


----------



## Holaitsme (Dec 24, 2008)

What are you guy's talking about? 4chan is _the best website _ I've come across to date. 

The _mod's there are so coo_l and _totally are not stupid_. 

_There are no troll's there and everyone is awesome. _

Here's a pic of an _awesome _mod doing his job! 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	





Spoiler











You tell me 4chan isn't the _best_ website in the world.


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 25, 2008)

what the hell is that?!
i rather like 2chan


----------



## CIJC (Dec 31, 2008)

pasc said:
			
		

> Well, this was needed long ago so it's good someone noticed it. All that l331 speak makes you crazy.



1337?  bah, thats old.  you need some |_||+|[email protected]

Put some [email protected]|2|[email protected]|| on your \X/11


----------



## iPikachu (Dec 31, 2008)

CIJC said:
			
		

> pasc said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 starfall?

|3|34(|-| |5 +|-|3 |335+ 1 +311 y4!
1+ |20>


----------



## nin10do (Jan 12, 2009)

incase anyone gets lost:


----------



## Isaiah (Jan 15, 2009)

I lol'ed


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 17, 2009)

Kuraudo39 said:
			
		

> I loli'd



FIX'D


----------



## nin10do (Jan 22, 2009)

does rule 34 exist for the DS?


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 25, 2009)

the DS stylus IS rule 34 
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




DILDO!!!


----------



## Deleted User (Jan 25, 2009)

deleted


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 26, 2009)

try 7chan?


----------



## iPikachu (Jan 26, 2009)

or 2chan


----------



## MegaAce™ (Jan 26, 2009)

or homebrewchan


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Jan 31, 2009)

is 2chan as bad as 4chan?


----------



## Raika (Jan 31, 2009)

Doki stop spammin the EOF


----------



## redeyez (Feb 2, 2009)

Hai Guise.  I just got the new DS Lite!!!


----------



## SkankyYankee (Feb 3, 2009)

Moar Sauce Plz!


----------



## DokiDoki98 (Feb 3, 2009)

Raika said:
			
		

> Doki stop spammin the EOF



No, I was serious, is 2chan worse?


----------



## Deleted User (Feb 5, 2009)

Heran Bago said:
			
		

> *.. I kinda like rickrolls though.*



http://youtube.com/watch?v=7mhKUNwLQyw

Oh me


----------



## skyman747 (Feb 8, 2009)

.


----------



## BeatriceTheGolde (Apr 11, 2009)

So, GBAtemp hates 4chan, but somehow, there's a Girugamesh thread with almost a hundred replies?


----------



## Holaitsme (Apr 11, 2009)

Vexsistential said:
			
		

> So, GBAtemp hates 4chan, but somehow, there's a Girugamesh thread with almost a hundred replies?


Pretty much. Also, I don't really hate 4chan, but the fags who come out of a certain section.


----------



## dark42 (Apr 15, 2009)

Cool story bro.


----------



## Luigi F Mario (Apr 19, 2009)

-Luigi F Mario


----------



## Vidboy10 (Sep 8, 2009)

May i ask why this is not sticked anymore?


----------



## Eternal Myst (Sep 9, 2009)

Vidboy10 said:
			
		

> May i ask why this is not sticked anymore?


this


----------



## Sir-Fritz (Sep 9, 2009)

Eternal Myst said:
			
		

> Vidboy10 said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Its cause testing area is no longer testingarea and is no longer actually good.


----------



## Veho (Sep 9, 2009)

Sir-Fritz said:
			
		

> Eternal Myst said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Testing Area was never good.


----------

